# Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, &quot;Die Siedler&quot; zu spielen?



## Administrator (31. Oktober 2006)

*Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Murphy-Sepp (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*

Wie soll das gehen auf einer Konsole ein Strategie Spiel zu spielen?
Ich kann es mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen.


----------



## crackajack (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*



			
				Murphy-Sepp am 31.10.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie soll das gehen auf einer Konsole ein Strategie Spiel zu spielen?


Du weißt schon das der Nintendo DS einen Stylus-stift hat und man damit auf dem Schirm "herumkratzen" kann?

Und der Wii hat mit der wii-mote eine quasi Maussteuerung zur Verfügung.
Nur halt etwas freischwebend und für langes Spielen eher weniger geeignet. *glaub*

Daher kann ich mir auf den beiden Geräten das sehr wohl vorstellen, am Ehesten auf dem DS. (Die Siedler werden dort ja auch schon gemacht.  )

Edit:
Sim city habe ich auch auf dem SNES klasse spielen können. Also gehen tut fast jedes nicht zu hektische Spiel auf allen Konsolen.


----------



## Vulture_112 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*

ohne maus kaum vorstellbar, oder nur stark abgewandelt... sim citiy auf snes war auch anders als das sim city für pc...

eigentlich wie alle spiele, die auf mehreren systemen veröffentlicht werden, man nehme "die sims", gibts auch für gamecube, psp oder gar handys... 
heisst alles "die sims" ist aber jedes mal ein anderes spiel, zwar mit ähnlichen rahmenbedingungen, aber halt doch anders und das aufgrund der steuerung.

ich bin also der meinung, dass eine 1:1 umsetzung nicht möglich ist, aber ein siedlerartiges spiel sehr wohl.


----------



## Solon25 (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*



			
				Vulture_112 am 31.10.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin also der meinung, dass eine 1:1 umsetzung nicht möglich ist, aber ein siedlerartiges spiel sehr wohl.


Nun ja, es gibt auf der PS-2 _Age of Empires 2_, hat aber, unter anderem, wegen dem abgespeckten Umfang nur 74% erhalten. Gehen tut es und wo nun die Datenträger auf Konsolen grösser werden/sind, ist es durchaus vorstellbar. Nicht zu vergessen das ja schon seit der PS-2 USB Maus/Tasta möglich sind.. Weiss nur net ob das auch unterstützt wird.


----------



## Iceman (31. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*



			
				Vulture_112 am 31.10.2006 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin also der meinung, dass eine 1:1 umsetzung nicht möglich ist, aber ein siedlerartiges spiel sehr wohl.



Die Siedler 2 wird momentan 1:1 auf den DS umgesetzt  Nur in der Übersicht muss man Abstriche machen, ansonsten siehts absolut so aus wie das klassische Spiel auf dem PC.


----------



## Bormachine (1. November 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*

Halo Wars ist ja auch ein Strategiespiel und es soll für die XBox 360 rauskommen.


----------



## DawnHellscream (5. November 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*

da ist vollkommen unfähig bin mit konsolen umzugehen kann ich mir siedlers erstrecht nicht auf einer konsole vorstellen (für mich)


----------



## LordMephisto (5. November 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*

Nur auf DS. Der ist einerseits durch den Stylus und den zweiten Screen sehr gut geeignet und andererseits hab ich kein Bock mit Maus und Tastatur auf'm Sofa zu sitzen. Von daher fallen alle stationären Konsolen eh raus.


----------



## Dragonlord (9. November 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*

Für mich sind die Siedler auch nur was am PC. Es gibt für versch. Spiele durchaus versch. "Spielgeräte" und man muss da nicht alles krampfhaft hin und her portieren. Siedler (sowie Strategie/Taktik im Allgemeinen) hat auf Konsolen nichts verloren. Die Übersichtlichkeit fehlt (mir) und auch die Steuerung ist einfach nicht optimal. Andere Spiele, wie Beat'm'Ups oder allgemein Action-Titel im Lara-Croft-Stil sind dagegen prädestiniert für Konsolen und die machen mir persönlich auch da mehr Spaß, als am PC (ja, ich weiß, dass ich auch da nen Gamepad anschließen könnte, aber es ist einfach nen anderes Feeling).


----------



## imod1992 (9. November 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*



			
				SYSTEM am 31.10.2006 16:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.



  Eigentlich nur Pc   
die restlichen Konsolen find ich   dumm


----------



## eX2tremiousU (9. November 2006)

*AW: Auf welchem System neben dem PC können Sie sich noch vorstellen, "Die Siedler" zu spielen?*



			
				Iceman am 31.10.2006 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Vulture_112 am 31.10.2006 16:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jop.   
Da freue ich mich persönlich schon sehr darauf. Auch gibt es bald ein Anno für den DS. Ein Age of Empires Spiel in Rundenstrategie Aufmachung gibt es bereits auf Nintendos Handheld. 

Solche Spiele funktionieren eigentlich nur auf dem DS wirklich gut, da die intuitive Steuerung per Touchscreen nicht viel anders ist als das Klicken mit der Maus. Leistungstechnisch könnte man auch ein Starcraft oder Diablo problemlos umsetzen (afaik gab es sogar Homebrew-Ideen). Vor einiger Zeit gab es auch auf der Blizzard-Page einige Umfragen zum Thema, recht viele Spieler wünschten sich da zugeschnittene Fassungen für den DS oder zur Not auch für die PSP. 

Regards, eX!


----------

